# Trace Elements



## Doug (15 Jun 2014)

Am reading up on EI and the mix for Micro dosing.

The various recipes advise Trace Elements... is this the same as say Seachem or Flourish?

If not where can you get the "trace elements" for the mix?


----------



## Andy Thurston (15 Jun 2014)

Check the sponsors
Aquarium plant food uk and tnc they both sell trace mix
You can buy in liquid form but it will cost more


----------



## Alastair (15 Jun 2014)

As big clown says you can buy either powders or bottled from both the sponsors then their easylife profito, seachem flourish or tropica premium(orange) 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dw1305 (16 Jun 2014)

Hi all, 





> The various recipes advise Trace Elements... is this the same as say Seachem or Flourish?


 Yes they are just all the plant nutrients that are essential for growth, but are only needed in small amounts. 
Have a look here <http://www.fao.org/ag/agp/AGPC/doc/publicat/FAOBUL4/FAOBUL4/B402.htm>.  Because you would need to buy lots of salts to DIY your own trace mix as the others have suggested it is easier to buy a ready made one from one of our sponsors.

The excellent "James' Planted Tank" has a breakdown of some of the commercial mixes <http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/traces.htm>. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Doug (30 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the responses


----------

